# haveing a problem whit yellow color on my epson 4880 printer



## Browig (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi
i am new here so sorry if i am not doing somthing good 
i just buy a epson 4880 printer end i ma heving problme whit welloy collor... it hepend in the bigining end the we cleen everything end was ok for 2 days end agan when i print , its not printhing wellloy coolor... if someon know why this is hapening pliz let me know 
tnx


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you show us nozzle check ?


----------



## Browig (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi thenk you for helping
We just buy this printer from some guy end printer was not working 1 month... he dide master clening of head with taking off the head 2 times end change all 8 filters end he saying that head is ok .... i dide cheking nozzle end i am sending you image so cen you plizz tell me if the head is ok or what you think ... my email is [email protected]
End thenk you so much for helping 
I cant attach picture here its say always error cen you replay me on my email i gave you so i will send you pic. there


----------

